# Аккордеон Ottavianelli



## vadim 36 (3 Мар 2018)

Подскажите пожалуйста, кто нибудь владеет информацией по поводу аккордеонов Ottavianelli 
Стоит ли покупать эту фирму для публичных выступлений. И как проверить, что сделан не в Китае , помимо того чтобы ехать на фабрику. Спасибо.


----------

